# Gagetown leather shortage?  (need a new beret)



## Third (2 Aug 2009)

My faithful beret has finally seen its day and now I need a new beret, but all I can find in the Oromocto area are green berets with _cloth_ bands!  Does anybody know where I can find myself a nice leather one?


----------



## Gunner98 (2 Aug 2009)

Leather band berets are very rare since we out-serviced the uniform/clothing.  Here's an idea - free beret - use your supply points to order one through http://www.logistikunicorp.com/ - you probably have 200+ points available and berets only cost 16 points.


----------



## Third (2 Aug 2009)

That's what I'm using now, but they're cloth band.


----------



## Jorkapp (2 Aug 2009)

Not in the Oromocto area, but Penny's of Thunder Bay still makes berets with leather:

http://www.pennys.ca/hats.php


----------

